# What are your phobias?



## fritzi2009 (Feb 21, 2010)

I was just thinking it would be fun to know what everyone's phobias are!
I am PETRIFIED of wasps and bees. I will run away (almost screaming in some cases) if one comes anywhere near me, even if one is in the area I will get as far away as possible.
I also dislike large flies buzzing around, praying mantids and cicadas. Mostly insects.

However I am not phased by butterflies, moths or dragonflies.

My family and friends find it hilarious that I keep pythons but run away from bees and flies.:lol:

So what are your phobias?


----------



## azn4114 (Feb 21, 2010)

i really really hate heights


----------



## geckos_are_great (Feb 21, 2010)

prunes i hate them scare the hell outa me


----------



## naledge (Feb 21, 2010)

fritzi2009 said:


> I also dislike large flies buzzing around, praying mantids and cicadas. *Mostly insects*



What do you feed your beardy then? Crickets give me the creeps, better than woodies though.

virginitiphobia
anatidaephobia
geniophobia
sabresmittenophobia
arachibutyrophobia

But it all seriousness, heights make me want to die... so does swimming, because my swimming instructor in primary school (year two or three) held my head under the water for like twenty seconds.

Oh, and talking to people I don't know.... and people I do know. I'm generally afraid of the whole being social thing.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Feb 21, 2010)

koalas scare the crap out of me also


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 21, 2010)

I've had a lot of phobias in the past...heights, enclosed spaces, being in large groups of people, flying was a really bad one....but I'm over them now. The only thing I'm still working on is my fear of lizards....I'm getting better, but they still creep me out a fair bit. I wouldn't touch a blue tongue or a monitor, or a frilly. But one day I hope to get over this fear.


----------



## whcasual79 (Feb 21, 2010)

defo heights ... and to think i used to be thrown off a chopper into the sea a million times when i was in the army ha


----------



## gecko-mad (Feb 21, 2010)

Flys that bite.


----------



## Jasspa (Feb 21, 2010)

Had an aweful phobia of crickets when I was a kid, not really sure how I got over it. If you had of told me back then that I would be breeding them for my pets I probably would have had a heart attack.


----------



## Walker (Feb 21, 2010)

Any thing super natural just makes me shuder but thats it.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Dying and bees and Dying from a bee sting even though I'm not allergic though i did have an allergic reaction once when I was stung by a fair few of them. About a month ago one manage to get inside my motorcycle helmet it was buzzing around on my visor and i was screaming like a little sissy but it didn't bite me, and YES THEY DO BITE how else could they inflict so much pain nasty little evil creatures. I think I've just caused myself a phobia of honey it comes from bee's after all nasty little evil flying winged devils.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 21, 2010)

heights and being in small and tight places
claustrophobic or sumthing like that its called


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 21, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Dying and bees and Dying from a bee sting even though I'm not allergic though i did have an allergic reaction once when I was stung by a fair few of them. About a month ago one manage to get inside my motorcycle helmet it was buzzing around on my visor and i was screaming like a little sissy but it didn't bite me, and YES THEY DO BITE how else could they inflict so much pain nasty little evil creatures. I think I've just caused myself a phobia of honey it comes from bee's after all nasty little evil flying winged devils.


 
bees dont bite they STING


----------



## DonnB (Feb 21, 2010)

Im pretty much fine with everything. Have no phobias that i know of...yet anyway!!!


----------



## nicman72 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not too keen on the idea of being buried alive...


----------



## naledge (Feb 21, 2010)

Moreliac said:


> Im pretty much fine with everything. Have no phobias that i know of...yet anyway!!!



I bet you're scared of being shot at, being tortured and developing a terminal illness.

There, now you have three phobias.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Feb 21, 2010)

fritzi2009 said:


> bees dont bite they STING


 Nope they definitely have teeth.


----------



## Walker (Feb 21, 2010)

nicman72 said:


> I'm not too keen on the idea of being buried alive...


 wait that aswell.........lol


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 21, 2010)

ummmm LARGE ants.. I dont like them going near me. Yet I am fascinated by them and would sit and observe them, so I guess I just dont like it when they are on me or biting me... Other then that, I dont have anything I am afraid of I dont think lol besides losing loved ones, but that ones pretty general I would think.


----------



## Blondie84 (Feb 21, 2010)

grannieannie said:


> The only thing I'm still working on is my fear of lizards....I'm getting better, but they still creep me out a fair bit. I wouldn't touch a blue tongue or a monitor, or a frilly. But one day I hope to get over this fear.



Im not a fan of lizards, monitors etc, for some reason they really creep and freak me out.... But snakes not a worry. I dont like wild spiders but pets (like T's) are ok by me. 

My main phobia would have to be agoraphobia, basically social anxiety and panic attacks... always fun.


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh, and I begin feeling uncomfortable when there are LOTS of people around me, like in plague proportions, that freaks me out a bit too.. I feel like shoving them all away and out of my personal space....


----------



## Sel (Feb 21, 2010)

An airoplane crashing on my house, everytime i hear one, i think it.. 

Also Spiders, mainly bigger ones. Id rather a plane crash into my house..lol


----------



## Kurto (Feb 21, 2010)

Running out of beer on good friday!


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 21, 2010)

The 4 things I am most terrified of - Public speaking 
 -Huntsmans
 -Being caught outside in lightening
 -Ghosts


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Feb 21, 2010)

drinking liquid nitrogen


----------



## Kitah (Feb 21, 2010)

The only thing I can think of is becoming blind or deaf. I REALLY don't think I could handle it, at all

edit: and as someone mentioned above, anything happening to my family and friends


----------



## ammers (Feb 21, 2010)

having another kid is my biggest fear


----------



## Daryl_H (Feb 21, 2010)

hangover and i cant escape em!


----------



## 1perfectday (Feb 21, 2010)

i'm scared of cold sores, i don't get them but i'm scared for getting them arghhh


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have 2 phobias. 1 is groups of more than 4 people and the other are cockroaches. I hate the things passionately, not scared just have a thing about stepping on them and them being crushed between my toes and then NOT washing out lol


----------



## Cabotinage (Feb 21, 2010)

cockroaches.......
i dislike public speaking but i can do it.
heights arnt by favourite either


----------



## jinin (Feb 21, 2010)

Heights
Giant Flies
Stink Bugs
and meeting new people(im fine 1 on 1, but say i change groups at school, im quiet, but im not generally..its strange)

oh and being stuck where i cant move my arms or legs. or someone is holding me down and i cant get up.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 21, 2010)

Lots of people are afraid of heights! I don't have a problem with them though I do have fears of being in a plane crash. D: Watched too many episodes of Air Crash Investigation I think.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Feb 21, 2010)

Mine are spiders of all kinds followed by maggotts and leaches. Iam good with all others although I wouldn`t want to be shot either.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 21, 2010)

waking up 2 find my snake dead.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Feb 21, 2010)

hmmm my major ones are small spaces, hights and CLOWNS, 
yes im terrafied of clowns


----------



## Rach85 (Feb 21, 2010)

ummmmm... spiders and ants, but only when they're on me.. heights.. crowds, tho i deal with them to go to concerts n stuff... i also hate getting out of my depth at the beach, and when something touches my leg, i walk on water to get outta there lol


----------



## babba007 (Feb 21, 2010)

Fear of flying and ......... toads ! Ewwwwwww!! And confined spaces too


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 21, 2010)

I honestly dont have any Phobias.... Yes the fears of family getting killed.... But no phobias... : /


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 21, 2010)

> having another kid is my biggest fear



awesome

sharks 
scare me and heights 
soo when i jump of something high into water i freak out


----------



## mummabear (Feb 21, 2010)

Cockroaches. Those disgusting big black ones that are in your house. I am usually paralyzed with fear. I can't even touch them with my shoes to kill them. I haven't hated them all my life. It stared when i was younger and i had a dream where i was covered in them. Phobia since then. Strange thing being im breeding Woodies for my geckos and im OK with them.


----------



## Lozza (Feb 21, 2010)

snakelady-viper said:


> Mine are spiders of all kinds followed by maggotts and leaches. Iam good with all others although I wouldn`t want to be shot either.



Me too - spiders, leeches and flies laying bots in my skin (=maggots I suppose) :shock: Although I have recently conquered my fear of daddy longlegs, so now its just all the other spiders that creep me out. 
Also seaweed at the beach - I can't swim where seaweed might touch my legs lol


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 21, 2010)

This is probaly the embarising for a reptile keeper, I have no dramas with snakes, dragons, turtles. But up untill last year i was petreifided of geckos and small skinks, I think the tail dropping could contribute to this. None the less i have been keeping geckos for nearly 12 months now and seem at peice with the beasts. But my fear of skinks i will take to the grave I think


----------



## ShadowDragon (Feb 21, 2010)

Clowns.


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm terrified of snakes!!!


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 22, 2010)

Nah, just kidding! 
I don't have any phobias! There's things I dislike though. I would rather not be buried alive or get cancer or be in a plane crash or become blind or deaf, but I'm not afraid of any of those things. I would rather that nothing bad ever happen to my family, but I'm not afraid or paranoid of it happening. I would rather not be stung by a wasp or a bee, because I'm allergic. I hate mosquitoes, strongly detest clowns, and don't like fast food ads on tv. Oh, and I hate mushrooms and seafood.


----------



## corky (Feb 22, 2010)

Slippery roofs....my feet go numb just thinking about it!


----------



## Andie (Feb 22, 2010)

i don't like little spiders. Redbacks etc. I am good with bird-eating spiders etc.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 22, 2010)

azn4114 said:


> i really really hate heights


 
It's widths that worry me


----------



## Shinglegirl (Feb 22, 2010)

One word for you all........ CLOWNS!!!!!!
I hate them!!!!!!!!!!!
They scary


----------



## Lonewolf (Feb 22, 2010)

Mine are

Agoraphobia
Phone phobia
Another child
Clowns
Poodles - More of a hate than a phobia. Nasty little things.
Household spiders - Pets are fine.
Sharks - Only the big ones.


----------



## Herpgirl (Feb 22, 2010)

For me some snakes just make me abit edgy, love hights.


----------



## JoceyFisch (Feb 22, 2010)

Spiders.. any kind! Big, Small.. I can't stand them. Hunstman's are the worst.. I know they are harmless but they are big and hairy and literally make me want to cry and if i know there is one in my house I can't sleep until it's been removed! 

That.. and I'm really paranoid that there is someone in my house when I come home alone.. you know.. hiding in a cupboard or in my roof waiting to murder me! But I think that's just because I watch too much TV


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 22, 2010)

plug holes if i stand on one in the shower i feel dirty and icky for weeks and i just cant go in a bath without a raised floor


----------



## Shinglegirl (Feb 22, 2010)

*Phobias.*



Hooglabah said:


> plug holes if i stand on one in the shower i feel dirty and icky for weeks and i just cant go in a bath without a raised floor


 

I hate plug holes after i watch the movie IT by Stephen King, as per my phobia to clowns and the fact that IT comes out of drain and plug holes all the time. Ahhhh even gives me the creeps typing about it.


----------



## miss2 (Feb 22, 2010)

the dark, im petrefied of the dark LOL oh and water, i cant get my face wet...it freaks me out


----------



## bongie555 (Feb 22, 2010)

seems like a lot of people are afraid of clowns, i use to have a girlfriend of was terrified of stuffed charaters as well as clowns, like humprey,large Dora's, Dorothy the dinosaur, disney characters.
my fears are the usual ones, the ones, the slow torturing deaths, like being burned alive ,drowning, being eaten by a pack of hyenas..


----------



## jacorin (Feb 22, 2010)

dont have any phobias that i no of..tho the thought of jumping out of a perfectly good plane while the engines are going is a bit scarey ... nutcases who parachute,bungy jump base jump......nutcases i tell ya


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 22, 2010)

i forgot to mention
I HATE DRIVING NEXT TO TRUCKS
i always think their hubcap thing is going to pop out and destroy my side of the car and kill me
and driving on the outside lane next to trucks they look like theyre going to tip onto you when you go around round a bouts
/shudder
i get so anxious when theres trucks around


----------



## Karly (Feb 22, 2010)

My biggest one would be seeing someone hanging!!! Every time I walk into a dark room for a second before I turn on the light I'm scared that there is going to be someone hanging from a noose from the ceiling....
I can't even watch it in movies, I reckon if I saw it in real life I would have to be put in the nut house!!!!


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Feb 22, 2010)

i hate those full body costumes, they ones that are like rabbits ect.
also i hate dolls, anything with a human-like face and i have to move it from the room. once when i was little i was at a sleep over and had my mum come pick me up at 1am cos the girls mum collected porcelin dolls..


----------



## JrFear (Feb 22, 2010)

SNAKES!

hahaa nooo! ermmm people near heights!


----------



## the-lizard-king (Feb 22, 2010)

miss2 said:


> the dark, im petrefied of the dark LOL oh and water, i cant get my face wet...it freaks me out



me too and im a spear fisherman / free diver 

i nearly had a freak out last night at soundwave when i got hosed in the face

im also deathly phobic about needles i hate them so so so much


----------



## miss2 (Feb 22, 2010)

oh and hair, i can not handle other peoples hair, its its loose, if a strand touches me i dry wretch LOL
same thing happened to me at good vibes i was like noo not my face !!!!!!!


----------



## JasonL (Feb 22, 2010)

Leaving the Shire.


----------



## Sturdy (Feb 22, 2010)

Mine would be a Ven getting out in the house.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 22, 2010)

I never want to see a dead person......even some on tv dramas freak me out, but never want to see a real one. I didn't even see my mother when she died, the rest of my family did, but I refused. I always told mum I didn't want to see her dead, and she said she didn't want anyone to see her that way either....but as I say, my family did.


----------



## Lonewolf (Feb 22, 2010)

Ditto to that grannieannie. After seeing my son, i don't think i will ever be able to see a dead person again. Or even think about seeing one.


----------



## RemoverAccount (Feb 22, 2010)

being sobur, not drinking, going without alcohol, being on the wagon, becoming a teatotaler, joining a religion that wont allow me to drink - and realising drinking has become a problem


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 22, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> being sobur, not drinking, going without alcohol, being on the wagon, becoming a teatotaler, joining a religion that wont allow me to drink - and realising drinking has become a problem



but being sober, joining a religion etc etc, are more of your free choices than phobias aren't they ???


----------



## schizmz (Feb 22, 2010)

Gravity failing.


----------



## Karly (Feb 22, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Leaving the Shire.


 
Hehehehe :lol: what about shiny gold rings?


----------



## Matt1245 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Phobias*

Centerpedes, damn those things are scary and über poisionus, I would defenantly go out of my way avoiding one of those buggers!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Black water, and floating in the open ocean im fine when im diving though but when im floating on the surface I feel like one of those little coloured fishflakes


----------



## Sel (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh i also dont like darkness, cannot sleep in a dark room.. my house is always lit up like christmas lol


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 22, 2010)

Well some of you already know SPIDERS freak me out,dont care what type or how big I am phobic to the point I will do something really stupid to get away from them ,as I did jumping out of my car while it was still in drive!! ....so does the thought of being taken in the water by a shark (not so much seeing the shark in a tank or on TV) 

DENTISTS are EVIL but have to be seen ..but I hate hate hate hate it so much and actually have panic attacks while I am there ...(this was caused by a childhood trauma from a dentist ) 

Heights are all good if I know I am strapped in or tied to something ...I cant just go freely looking over a cliff edge ...


----------



## slim6y (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm scared that I'll find a time machine, go back in time, catch a disease that is curable in our time, but incurable back there and I won't be able to get back to our time....


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Feb 22, 2010)

Anything with more than 4 legs, just seems un-natural to me, and gives me the craziest goosebumps.
people think im weird for being afraid on butterflies, and moths, and all those "pretty insects" but i just cant stand them.
Heights is another HUGE one, i get head spins if i stand on a chair >_>

Ha, my most irrational, i think, is when i go into a public bathroom, i get scared that one day, ill open the cubicle door, and someone will be hanging there. I think i saw it on an episode of all saints, ive been terrified ever since.


----------



## Serpentor (Feb 22, 2010)

Not quite at the phobia stage, but I can't stand crossing railway lines in the car. I just don't trust that the little sensors that tell the boom gates to go down aren't on the blink or something. I try not to look down the tracks as I cross, cause realistically, if I am gonna get hit, there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 22, 2010)

jessieJEALOUSY said:


> Anything with more than 4 legs, just seems un-natural to me, and gives me the craziest goosebumps.
> people think im weird for being afraid on butterflies, and moths, and all those "pretty insects" but i just cant stand them.
> Heights is another HUGE one, i get head spins if i stand on a chair >_>
> 
> Ha, my most irrational, i think, is when i go into a public bathroom, i get scared that one day, ill open the cubicle door, and someone will be hanging there. I think i saw it on an episode of all saints, ive been terrified ever since.


 
Yeah my Mum's terrified of moths.


----------



## anntay (Feb 22, 2010)

hights, tight spaces, the ocean and man holes in the house.


----------



## euphorion (Feb 22, 2010)

oooooooh man holes in the house is a good one! i nearly went bonkers when my dad lifted the man hole in our old house to help air circulation once, freaked me the heck out!

other than that: the dark, being on my own (even in the daytime, have to have my dogs with me), spirits/ghosts/demons/call them what you may and SPIDERS! not so far as to leap out of a moving car, but did have an epic panic attack while driving when one crawled down the windscreen. oh and water, cant get into a swimming pool on my own, let alone a river or the ocean, not for any particular reason, just cant do it :S interesting thread this!


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 22, 2010)

Never really had phobias. Animals, insects etc have never worried me (always tried to catch them). Anything that invloves heights, speed etc excites me (rock climping, sky diving and fast bikes and big waves make the world go around  )

Though I can't handle having anything too tight around my neck. Stems from being strangled as a little kid


----------



## gunny (Feb 22, 2010)

I work in swimming pool construction and when building waterfalls we have to move extremely large rocks (boulders) with excavators and chains. The sound of the weight crushing against eachother and the fact that every now and then a chain slips and a couple of tonne of boulder goes crashing into the pool gives me shivers. bigtime. I get those "someones walked over your grave" shivers.


----------



## naledge (Feb 22, 2010)

I also have a phobia of feral people. I know that's not nice.

But whenever I see a guy with his jeans around his knees, a jumper six sizes too big, smoke scent stained clothes and a 'gangsta lean' walking towards me. Or a beat up 1980's station wagon with mismatched doors, blaring bassy rap music flying down the road. I freak out.

This town's overrun with people like that, hell I listen to gangster rap like them, but I dress sensibly in nice clothes, and I don't shout abuse at randoms.

If only there was a city without a bad side of town, here we call it the 'east end.'


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 22, 2010)

My one real phobia is the dark. Can't handle it. The other thing that really freaks me out is sneezing in public. I hate it! Those are really the only two things I'm weird about lol


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 22, 2010)

SNAKES, spiders and the thought of getting stuck in a cave crevice not being able to move and starving to death


----------



## naledge (Feb 22, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> *SNAKES, spiders* and the thought of getting stuck in a cave crevice not being able to move and starving to death



I think you're on the wrong forum haha xD

But I know what you mean, big snakes and vens annoy me, spiders scare the hell out of me.

What lizard's in your avatar?


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Feb 22, 2010)

glad to read there's a few others out there that dont like being in crowds. its the only thing that ever freaks me out. Myer's city store on boxing day = HELL. Not being able to find the exit, getting stuck in the middle of a crowd. getting jostled and pushed from all directions. Aaaargh.
dont mind being in a stationary crowd, like watching a concert -but couldnt go into the mosh pit anymore. i used to though.

i also think i have a phobia of being broke. i mean no one _wants_ to be broke, but i freak out (like woe is me, tears etc) if i realise i might get to the point of having less than a $500 buffer in the bank. never understood how people can get to the point of $20 til next pay cheque.


----------



## naledge (Feb 22, 2010)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> glad to read there's a few others out there that dont like being in crowds. its the only thing that ever freaks me out. Myer's city store on boxing day = HELL. Not being able to find the exit, getting stuck in the middle of a crowd. getting jostled and pushed from all directions. Aaaargh.
> dont mind being in a stationary crowd, like watching a concert -but couldnt go into the mosh pit anymore. i used to though.
> 
> i also think i have a phobia of being broke. i mean no one _wants_ to be broke, but i freak out (like woe is me, tears etc) if i realise i might get to the point of having less than a $500 buffer in the bank. never understood how people can get to the point of $20 til next pay cheque.



Sigh, I never have more than $25 on me at a time, if I do I spend it within the hour.

But then again, I guess I don't need it. I'm still living with my parents so life's easy xD


----------



## LILMUMMA_69 (Feb 23, 2010)

I am absolutely petrified of title waves\tsunamis!!! i live about 25 mins from the beach and i all ways think about them... cause they travel kilometers ARRRR!!!! scare tha crap outa me


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 23, 2010)

sammy_sparkles said:


> i hate those full body costumes, they ones that are like rabbits ect.
> also i hate dolls, anything with a human-like face and i have to move it from the room. once when i was little i was at a sleep over and had my mum come pick me up at 1am cos the girls mum collected porcelin dolls..



Have you seen the movie Donnie Darko ?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 23, 2010)

naledge said:


> I think you're on the wrong forum haha xD
> 
> But I know what you mean, big snakes and vens annoy me, spiders scare the hell out of me.
> 
> What lizard's in your avatar?


Yeah i am slowy getting over it, i can pick up and hold a python now, but wild elapids still send shivers down my spine.
Mind you if there is a piece of glass between us i am fine so i guess its really the wild aspect.
The avatar is a Toad-faced agama


----------



## Tinky (Feb 23, 2010)

Drop Bears scare the googlies out of me after a near miss as a child.

I am also scared of marriage. though that's more from experience than a phobia.


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 23, 2010)

im not scared of any animal :/ but cockroaches are just icky and gross and need to die U_U

the only thing im scared of is failing at doing what i want in life, or not ending up happy. haha.


----------



## Bez84 (Feb 23, 2010)

Im scared of threads that keep expanding hour by hour day by day for no known reason :shock:


----------



## LILMUMMA_69 (Feb 23, 2010)

Donnie Darko is my all time FAVORITE movie i loved it!!!


----------



## jase_ale (Feb 23, 2010)

I't might seem very odd, but my 27 year old partner is extreemly scared of the dark. Can't even walk into a room at night without turning the light on.


----------



## Poggle (Feb 23, 2010)

Reptile freak the hell out of me !  just playing.... umm in all serious puppets scare me ... hate them and i dont really like bugs.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 23, 2010)

Poor spelling & bogans


----------



## -Peter (Feb 23, 2010)

onlne fourems, up yrss wht u lkn at.
Collingwood


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh yes, and Collingwood ferals, I forgot about them :lol:

I think Milney might have been telling them about the date he had with one of their sisters


----------



## stretch101 (Feb 23, 2010)

GASTRO!!!ughhh i have the most irrational fear of vomitting and getting sick ...also the dark, and failing...and small spaces hahahaha


----------



## Gizzard (Feb 23, 2010)

Argh i dont mind spiders like im not arachnophobic, but i only like them when i know where there are , for example if i know there is a spider on the wall i can eassily think of a plan to get it out, but when i was litle i had a hunsman crawl into our tent when we were camping, and omg that was a bad experience


----------



## ilovejordan (Feb 23, 2010)

Leeches and ducks haha hate them so much,i wont get out of a car if theres a duck around or ill take the long way...or run the opposite way. lol


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm phobic about being attacked by someone in a gimp suit! Very spooky!


----------



## dreamkiller (Feb 23, 2010)

GRASSHOPPERS... oh my god they are terrifying. well any bug or beetle that sticks to you....


----------



## James..94 (Feb 23, 2010)

Having the volume controls on odd numbers.


----------



## shlanger (Feb 23, 2010)

Enforcementality officers!!!!


----------



## PhilK (Feb 23, 2010)

Heights.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2010)

work, i hate being told what to do .


----------



## morgs202 (Feb 23, 2010)

Falling


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 23, 2010)

Spiders falling from my ceiling onto me while I'm in bed, and yes, it has happened before -.-


----------



## morgs202 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ahahahaha!!!!! I saw that happen to my ex with a massive hunstman while I was trying to catch it! I almost died laughing! She moved so fast I swear she teleported


----------



## Serpentor (Feb 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> work, i hate being told what to do .



you have a phobia about work?? Sounds debilitating


----------



## Bretsta (Feb 23, 2010)

naledge said:


> Oh, and talking to people I don't know.... and people I do know. I'm generally afraid of the whole being social thing.



MSN Facebook twitter and myspace.. definitely not a social person, lol.


----------



## Blondie84 (Feb 23, 2010)

OMG I'm completely OCD about that! The only odd numbers that are allowed for anything are multiples of 5... so 15, 25, 35 etc are acceptable.



James..94 said:


> Having the volume controls on odd numbers.


----------



## naledge (Feb 23, 2010)

Bretsta said:


> MSN Facebook twitter and myspace.. definitely not a social person, lol.



Haha, but I don't use Twitter or Myspace.



moosenoose said:


> I'm phobic about being attacked by someone in a gimp suit! Very spooky!



I'll be round later with a couple of ball gags then.


----------



## naledge (Feb 23, 2010)

Blondie84 said:


> OMG I'm completely OCD about that! The only odd numbers that are allowed for anything are multiples of 5... so 15, 25, 35 etc are acceptable.



I'm exactly the same haha.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Feb 23, 2010)

Definately Heights.... Though I am getting better.....

If on a plane, or high bridge, I do stress about it though... Always thinking the " what if"....


----------



## Snakelove (Feb 24, 2010)

What happens after you die. lol does it go dark do you reincarnate to something else? lol it keeps me thinking when i go to sleep. lol it sucks. and i second that even number thing. it annoys me too. lol


----------



## LILMUMMA_69 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ay now now moosenoose theres nothing wrong with gimp suits  lol


----------



## GTsteve (Feb 24, 2010)

Not that scared of anything really. Plenty of things I'd rather avoid such as a plane crash for example but it doesn't stop me flying. 

For those of you who mentioned deep or dark water you'll love this...

I grew up in Hamilton NZ and in the summer my friends and I would swim in the Waikato river. Make rope swings and the like. There are a few very deep holes in it and it's very fast flowing. We would dare each other to swim to the bottom and to prove it we had to have a handful of gravel when we surfaced. I had just grabbed a handful when I hit into something and was pinned against it by the flow of the water!!! I'm pretty sure it was a car but it's all a scary blur really. It took ages to get off it and I was sure I was dead. I didn't play that game again for a while!


----------



## pixie (Feb 24, 2010)

I am scared of heights and spiders... i have more issues with heights tho


----------



## morgs202 (Feb 24, 2010)

See its not heights that worry me. Its grounds, cause its the ground that ends up killing you....


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't like dots or circles....especially on clothing or anything I wear. I have a "square" watch, I won't wear clothes that have dots or circles, I don't like round furniture (tables etc). I can tolerate very few round things, the sleepers I wear in my ears are round, some round things can't be avoided, but I avoid them if I can.


----------



## pixie (Feb 24, 2010)

morgs202 said:


> See its not heights that worry me. Its grounds, cause its the ground that ends up killing you....



in that case it is most probably falling that scares me. I can be in tall buildings, but anything where falling is a possibility i freak out.


----------



## Tinky (Feb 24, 2010)

It's not the height or fall that kills you. It is the sudden stop at the bottom.


----------



## nathan09 (Feb 24, 2010)

The ocean. deep dark water :S, ****** that *****! lol


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 24, 2010)

l couldn't think of one but reading these reminded me of of my fear of amusment rides . Not the roller coasters or tame stuff like that but the crazy , fling you around in all directions in a little cage type . As l have a mechanical background l just cant stop thinking about all the things that could go wrong . How old are those bolts and brackets , how drunk or hungover or drugged were the carnys that put it together ? Remember at Luna Park in Melb about 15 years ago the scenic railway [ very tame ride ] threw half a dozen punters out over the fence at a great height to land on the footpath outside . l can ride a bike at high speed through traffic or a winding mountain road but you wont get me on the Zipper .


----------



## Serpentor (Feb 24, 2010)

Jungletrans said:


> l couldn't think of one but reading these reminded me of of my fear of amusment rides . Not the roller coasters or tame stuff like that but the crazy , fling you around in all directions in a little cage type . As l have a mechanical background l just cant stop thinking about all the things that could go wrong . How old are those bolts and brackets , how drunk or hungover or drugged were the carnys that put it together ? Remember at Luna Park in Melb about 15 years ago the scenic railway [ very tame ride ] threw half a dozen punters out over the fence at a great height to land on the footpath outside . l can ride a bike at high speed through traffic or a winding mountain road but you wont get me on the Zipper .



RideAccidents.com


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 24, 2010)

Tinky said:


> It's not the height or fall that kills you. It is the sudden stop at the bottom.




Absolutely....:lol:


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 24, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> What happens after you die. lol does it go dark do you reincarnate to something else? lol it keeps me thinking when i go to sleep. lol it sucks. and i second that even number thing. it annoys me too. lol



I am soooooo looking forward to the moment of death, to see what is on the other side. I almost envy those that have gone because they already know what it's like. And if, as some believe, there's nothing, then it won't matter anyway.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Feb 24, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> I honestly dont have any Phobias.... Yes the fears of family getting killed.... But no phobias... : /


 

This is an interesting point here... I too have 'fears', but not phobias...

I FEAR my ex-husband hurting our daughters.:evil:

I FEAR something happening to my close family & friends. :cry:

I FEAR flying (I too must have watched too many Air-crashes) and confined spaces. 

I dislike Cockroaches (Filthy things!!). :shock::shock:


----------



## Joelspythons (Apr 16, 2010)

well i love snakes and everything but i absolutly hate grass hoppers they scare the [email protected]#K out of me


----------



## carmen (Apr 16, 2010)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> hmmm my major ones are small spaces, hights and CLOWNS,
> yes im terrafied of clowns


 

sweet! i'm not the only freak here!! i'm petrified of clowns! and vomit, i lived with my brother and his girlfriend for a while and she got sick one night, instead of walking through the hallway to get away from it (this would mean walking past the toilet) i jumped out my window! literally ripped the screan off and bailed before realiseing not only could i not get back in the same way but i was wearing a singlet and undies!! had to wait for my brother to come let me back in


----------



## girdheinz (Apr 16, 2010)

i have a fear of* "Spurs losing to A rsenal"* lucky that didn't happen this time 

Gird


----------



## bobby2 (Apr 16, 2010)

haha - really funny right now if someone said snakes... it's paddle pop sticks for me - get nighmares just thinking about them touching my teeth/nails.


----------



## daniel1234 (Apr 16, 2010)

fritzi2009 said:


> i forgot to mention
> I HATE DRIVING NEXT TO TRUCKS
> i always think their hubcap thing is going to pop out and destroy my side of the car and kill me
> and driving on the outside lane next to trucks they look like theyre going to tip onto you when you go around round a bouts
> ...


 
Be afraid very afraid. My brother is a truck driver and he has stories of others who have run cars of the road because the car has driven alongside the passager side door of the truck. This is a complete blind spot because you sit under the mirror out of view. Some trucks are installing cameras to combat this. Also I know a few truckers who think everyone should know how to drive a truck, IMO the truck driver should drive the same way as a good motorcyclist -- like everyone is out to get you. :shock: oops this is a phobia thread not a soapbox thread.

Camel rides freak me out. Big teeth and attitude. I will only go if I can have the end camel.

Injections used to scare me but I made myself have one when I was 23 as I wanted to be a nurse and knew I would need to have a few.

Love all these snake owners who are afraid of lizards, lol.


----------



## cris (Apr 16, 2010)

Celery.


----------



## thals (Apr 16, 2010)

Flying, rollercoaster rides and the like, losing my mum or my precious baby Scarling, and Mike Myers (Halloween flicks) - bad childhood trauma mems there :shock:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 16, 2010)

Let me see...

I'm scared of germs (but I'm getting out of that)
I'm scared of roaches
I'm scared of nuns
I'm scared of the wiggles
I'm scared of that 'Bert' guy from Channel 9

But I'm rendered PETRIFIED of clowns


----------



## Gekambi (Apr 17, 2010)

Acrophobia
Hydrophobia
Paranormal Phenomina


----------



## LullabyLizard (Apr 17, 2010)

grannieannie said:


> I don't like dots or circles....especially on clothing or anything I wear. I have a "square" watch, I won't wear clothes that have dots or circles, I don't like round furniture (tables etc). I can tolerate very few round things, the sleepers I wear in my ears are round, some round things can't be avoided, but I avoid them if I can.



Do you have Aspergers?


----------



## imp480 (Apr 17, 2010)

Arachnophobia-Spiders


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Spiders, heights and clowns


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 17, 2010)

Good to see there are other Clown-Phobes out there


----------



## colooch (Apr 17, 2010)

sharks! the big man eating ones, nothing more scary when your swimming in deep water and can not see the bottom. god im gonna nightmares tonight just thinking about it!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 17, 2010)

Poggle said:


> umm in all serious puppets scare me ... hate them.


 
Puppets scare you? We sould get together for a beer one day. 

Seriously most puppets are totally misunderstood. Especially us sock puppets, we're like the poverty puppet, just a sock with some buttons for eyes. Totally harmless.

It's those bloody ventriloquist puppets you have to watch out for with their movable chins & thin, lifeless legs.....evil, smug bastards, never trust them.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh yes puppets too!

And: 

*Santa - Call me peculiar, but something about an old guy breaking into my house and watching me sleep creeps me out.
*Barney the Dinosaur
*Sharks 

And... the easter bunny.


----------



## python78 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a huge phobia of being in a car accident.im not scared that i wil die or get hurt but more of whoever is with me dying and me not being able to help..especially if it were my son.
i know it`s because of when my best friend crissy and i were in a accident i couldnt help her. I just froze and panic set in. she died instantly and the coroner said there was nothing i could have done anyway..still wish i could have tried. since then alot of years have passed and i have done a ton of first aid courses but i still freak every time i travel with someone.


----------



## Gekambi (Apr 17, 2010)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> *Barney the Dinosaur


 
OMG, how could i forget Barney the Dinosaur. I have had soooo many nightmares about him. How can a giant purple T-Rex not scare lil kids, i don't get that.


----------



## scott_lee86 (Apr 17, 2010)

Spiders, cannot stand em. Gimme a bredli any day


----------



## mattmc (Apr 17, 2010)

i dont know if its a phobia, but i cant stand people that cant understand what im trying to say...rofl


----------



## cris (Apr 17, 2010)

python78 said:


> I have a huge phobia of being in a car accident.im not scared that i wil die or get hurt but more of whoever is with me dying and me not being able to help



Never used this have this phobia (didnt used to think of the surviving thing though), that said i dont think it is a phobia, more of a rational fear.



mattmc said:


> i dont know if its a phobia, but i cant stand people that cant understand what im trying to say...rofl



I agree, but i dont get what you are trying to say :?


----------



## captive_fairy (Apr 18, 2010)

Heaps of people seem to be afraid of heights. Personally i love them...I climbed a volcanic core when I was younger (I would've only been about 6 foot wide at the top) and stading at the top was one of the most memorable moments for me ever. The view was so beautiful and it was so peaceful. I also loved looking over the edge and seeing just how high up I was and how far we had climed. 
I would rather be somewhere up high or swimming then anywhere else.



jacorin said:


> dont have any phobias that i no of..tho the thought of jumping out of a perfectly good plane while the engines are going is a bit scarey ... nutcases who parachute,bungy jump base jump......nutcases i tell ya


 Thats what my partner says, I'm tryna convince him to go with me next time, but I don't like my chances



fritzi2009 said:


> i forgot to mention
> I HATE DRIVING NEXT TO TRUCKS
> i always think their hubcap thing is going to pop out and destroy my side of the car and kill me
> and driving on the outside lane next to trucks they look like theyre going to tip onto you when you go around round a bouts
> ...


Me too...Well I don't think their hubcap is going to pop out, but I don't like being next to them or buses, I always think they're going to squash me. I've seen someone stuck in between a pole that was on the side of the road and a bus. If I am going to overtake a truck/bus, for eg on a freeway, I have to wait for the car in front of me to get past, then I floor it. But I'm getting better.
I freak out when in a car with someone else driving especially on the winding roads. It's cause I was in a bad car accident and nearly died when I was 15, and I think it's got alot to do with not being in control, cause I'm fine when I drive.

I'm scared of balloons popping near me. When I was younger, one got me in the eye and I couldn't see out it for about a week.


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 18, 2010)

I am terrified of cockroaches.... I was in town one night and a cockroach about 3 inches long and an inch wide fell on me from the roof of the falaffel house, have been ******* scared ever since.... I will happily tackle a spider but will turn and run at the first glimpse of a cockroach.


----------



## driftoz (May 15, 2010)

i hate spiders and bees and wasps and used to be scared of snakes untill a few months ago when i held my friends 7ft python for the first time now im about to get my second python in a few weeks hopefully lol


----------



## richoman_3 (May 15, 2010)

i have quite a few phobias,
1. bees and wasps - err hate them
2. aeroplanes, hate them, hate going on them, hate hearing them, always think they will crash
3. heights
4. death
5. family death
6. getting very ill
7.hate tiny places
8. homework
9. storms
10. going outside in the dark

im sure theres more just cant think atm


----------



## syeph8 (May 16, 2010)

im suprised there arent more arachniphobes.. puttin it out there... some spiders make me so nervous i literally hurl if i come face to face with one. not many spiders illicit this reponse from me but there are a few. this and deep water (as an ex swim teacher i know it sounds silly but if i cant see the bottom then i cant see whats under me) this is most likely actually a fear of water creatres like sharks, orcas and giant squid


----------



## daniel1234 (May 16, 2010)

Phobophobia - The fear of phobias
hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia - fear of long words


----------



## WomaPythons (May 16, 2010)

i cant stand heights, spiders, insects, feet, small places, not been able to use my hands and feet if sum1 tied me up i would freak out, and been held down and tickeld


----------



## snakeman478 (May 16, 2010)

heights. although i have done bungee jumping and skydiving. and sharks. i cant even swim in any body of water thats not a pool. had a close encounter with a tiger shark when i was about 10. havent been in the water since that day. and dont think i ever will again.


----------



## Fangus (May 16, 2010)

small spaces and rednecks


----------



## mungus (May 16, 2010)

Needless !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 4, 2010)

same with donnb dont really have one


----------



## Bradchip (Nov 5, 2010)

Used to be chronophobic, but there's nothing you can do about the inevitable so it's a pointless fear 

Heights don't phase me...but team height with strong wind and then the freakout phase starts.


----------



## LadyJ (Nov 5, 2010)

My fear is bogans getting my snake with a shovel...

But in all seriousness, ice-cream sticks and whale-sharks (and most other large sea creatures)... no joke.


----------



## Laghairt (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm terrified of all reptiles and amphibians, especially garden skinks.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Nov 5, 2010)

Grannieannie you need a nice little gecko little cute one like a levis would help you with your lizard phobia i reckon


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 5, 2010)

Huntsman spiders!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 5, 2010)

anouc said:


> I'm terrified of all reptiles and amphibians, especially garden skinks.


 
Haha this isn't the best site for you!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 5, 2010)

No one could be afraid of a levis, I reckon  

There's a big difference between fears and phobias... fear is just that - you're afraid of something reasonably, like falling from a height, drowning, creepy eight-legged spiders, snakes... all of these things are either programmed into us to have a natural fear of them for the sake of our own survival. Phobias are intense, irrational, and persistent fear of something. It's a disorder, and often can't be controlled. 

Imagine if you had a fear of spiders, and there was a great big spider on the wall next to a doorway, and you had to pass through the doorway to save a loved one from certain death! The thought of a loved one in danger would probably override a fear of spiders and they would be able to save their loved one. Someone with a phobia might not be able to do that, because the fear is so strong. 

I have a fear of rock-hopping, and small spiral staircases like are found in a lot of churches in Europe. The fear is that I'll fall and snap my leg :shock: I get nervous just thinking about it! I always knew I was nervous when rock-hopping. When visiting the Dom in Cologne, which has a downward spiral staircase of roughly 700 stairs, I found out that the fear extends to staircases - I got to the bottom of the big staircase (leading you straight into the gift shop, of course), and within about 20secs, was hyperventilating, sweating, crying, and shaking on the floor! My partner turned around and saw me in a puddle, and we were both freaked because neither of us knew I was going to have that reaction... I pulled it together, but continued to visibly shake while we were walking around again for another 40mins, which I think was just the adrenaline? BUT, when on a good bush walk, I can force myself to cross creeks and rocky areas when I have to... usually with the help of my bf waving a piece of chocolate at me from the other side  

Also, a bit nervous of swimming at the beach, so I often don't go in unless it's the height of summer, but I have no problem scuba diving


----------



## craigmckell (Nov 6, 2010)

Brussel Sprouts!!!!!


----------



## PicklePants (Nov 6, 2010)

i hate blisters and splinters/foreign objects.


----------



## Bez84 (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a fear of pointless threads that never seem to end.


----------



## stephen (Nov 6, 2010)

Yep lm with Bez on that isn't this meant 2 b a reptile forum?


----------



## NETTEDGURU (Nov 6, 2010)

death.


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 6, 2010)

stephen said:


> Yep lm with Bez on that isn't this meant 2 b a reptile forum?


 
thsi si the Chit Chat section, where you can talk about all kinds of stuff that has nothing to do with reptiles.


----------



## snake_lover (Nov 6, 2010)

Crowds... anywhere from 6 people upwards.... if i dont manage to distract myself.... i will quite honestly burst into tears.... fall to the ground.... start shaking and yell at anyone who comes within 3 metres.... my friends think its quite hilarious..


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 6, 2010)

Just remembered a phobia I have, claustrophobia. Its so bad that if I have enclosed shoes that are too tight for me to riggle my toes, I freak out.


----------



## ihaveherps (Nov 7, 2010)

No phobias, though I seriously dislike needles, once I got 4 stitches in my eyebrow and went without the local because of the needle. Another time in my hand, I told the nurse to stitch me up after lying that the hand was numb after only a single jab of beta blockers, that was 8 stitches. Just hate the feeling of when the foreign material is pushed in, or the weakish feeling after giving blood. Though i will donate blood or get vaccinations, I know I can live without local anaesthetic, lol.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Nov 7, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Just remembered a phobia I have, claustrophobia. Its so bad that if I have enclosed shoes that are too tight for me to riggle my toes, I freak out.


 
Claustrophobia is the fear of suffocation and/or restriction in small, confined areas. People with remove articles of clothing to try to alleviate the onset of a (panic) attack. Given that you just "remembered" that you had such a _dibilitating _phobia suggests you're lying out your ***. 

And yes, I'm claustrophobic.

Geebus Herps... I hate needles, but I'm not brave enough to go without sedation :lol:


----------



## Australis (Nov 7, 2010)

Mexicans


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a phobia about telling others my phobia...lol...


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 7, 2010)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Claustrophobia is the fear of suffocation and/or restriction in small, confined areas. People with remove articles of clothing to try to alleviate the onset of a (panic) attack. Given that you just "remembered" that you had such a _dibilitating _phobia suggests you're lying out your ***. :


 
Well the reason I said "forgot" is because I'm a wimp with lots of fears and phobias . But the shoe thing is true.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Nov 7, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Well the reason I said "forgot" is because I'm a wimp with lots of fears and phobias . But the shoe thing is true.


 
You can't "forget" that you're afraid of something to the point of hyperventilation or other extremes such as fainting. You might be afraid of tight things, but it's not a _phobia. _


----------



## wicca4life7 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm terrified of needles!!!! My boyfriend is diabetic took me a long time to get used to needles in the house and being in the same room as him when he injected. 
Sounds silly buy I'm also afraid on live mice and rats they move around and are just grose! I never touch the dead ones when I feed my snake only ever with feeding tongs.


----------



## Eddie2257 (Nov 7, 2010)

spiders scare the crap outta me


----------



## 1issie (Nov 7, 2010)

Needles,spiders,heights,nebulizers and flying.


----------



## aussiereptilekid (Nov 7, 2010)

spiders scare me


----------

